# Hatcheries



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone know of any Good online hatcheries near North Carolina that you would recommend? Im trying to make a small order of 2 Silver Spangled Hamburgs and 2 Lavender Orpingtons.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That's hard to answer because most places have a minimum order. I think My Pet chicken might be one. Never ordered from there so I don't know how they are. Good luck !


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally for such a small order I would buy from a breeder. Then you can get better birds for your money. With a hatchery your going to spend alot on shipping for just 4 chicks.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree. And I've heard some pretty terrible stories about my pet Chicken.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Since you LIVE in North Carolina.....I would _suggest _that you consider acquiring _CHICKS _from someone NEARBY. 
( you are VERY LIKELY to find what you seek VERY CLOSE-BY ! )

If'n ya be any-good at visitin' with us "lazy kind" of TARHEELS.
*Ha-Ha ! *( I ain't a "Tarheel"...but my Daddy was....and He was THE BEST at "just-visitin". VERY ENTERTAINING FELLA ! )
*Ha-Ha !!!
*It's AMAZING just HOW MUCH you can learn from "Country-Folks" *!
*
-ReTIRED-
(OLD and _mostly _satisfied. I don't ask for much besides INDEPENDENCE and PEACE.)
----_probably WHAT we ALL seek......_the SANE ONES anyway.)


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Since you LIVE in North Carolina.....I would suggest that you consider acquiring CHICKS from someone NEARBY.
> ( you are VERY LIKELY to find what you seek VERY CLOSE-BY ! )
> 
> If'n ya be any-good at visitin' with us "lazy kind" of TARHEELS.
> ...


Yeah! Go tar-heel nation!


----------

